# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Λεωνίδας Ρηγούτσος

## vaggan

αλλος ενας σημαντικος αθλητης απο τα παλια πολυνεικης μιστερ ελλας στην κατηγορια του και με πολλα καλα πλασαρισματα δυνατα του σημεια το διαστημικο καλουπι και η εξωπραγματικη του γραμμωση θα τον ελεγα ο ελληνας hamdulah ayokutlu :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραια η αναφορα σου στον Ρηγούτσο , πρωταγωνίστησε την δεκαετία του 90.
Επαιζε συνήθως στην -80 κατηγορία, στην οποιά ήταν πολυπληθής με πολυ καλούς αθλητές.

*WABBA Πρωτάθλημα 1994
*



*ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο 1998*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ ωραια τα βιντεο Βαγγελη :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Να υποθεσω οτι στη κατηγορια κερδισε ο Κοπαριδης;

----------


## vaggan

ναι ειχε την ατυχια να πεσει στον πιο κομματια κοπαριδη ever :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αθλητής των '90s ο *Λεωνίδας Ρηγούτσος*, με υποδειγματική γράμμωση, πρωταγωνιστής στην -80 που αγωνιζόταν κυρίως.










*Κυριότερες αγωνιστικές συμμετοχές 
*
1. 1994 WABBA Mr Ελλάς
2. 1994 Μr Oδύσσεια
3. 1996 ΠΕΣΔ Μr Eλλάς
4. 1996  NABBA 3ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα
5. 1996 ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο - Μr Oδύσσεια
6. 1997 ΕΕΟΣΔ 10ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο
7. 1997 ΕΕΟΣΔ 10ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα
8. 1997 ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Μr Oδυσσεια
9. 1998 ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο
10.1998 WABBA Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα

----------

